# Avatar help



## Joe the Gnarled (Jun 16, 2011)

Help!!!

I am attempting to make this my avatar.  I am able to shrink it down to a decent sized picture, however it remains over the file size limit.  Does anyone here have skills with this sort of thing?

Google Image Result for http://wickershamsconscience.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/music-troll.jpg?w=400&h=400


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 17, 2011)

How's this?

First I cropped and resized it using:

www.paint.net

And then I ran the image through this to compress this size:

Yahoo! Smush.itâ„¢


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you for the help Black Dragon, however I am not gettting a message that says "This is not a valid image file" when I attempt the use this picture.  Could this be because it is a .bmp file?


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Joe,

The image that I posted is a .jpg, so it shouldn't be giving you a hard time.  I'm just going to go ahead and assign it as your avatar.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Jun 17, 2011)

<--- Look I have an avatar! Thanks a bunch Mr. Dragon.


----------

